# Server



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Hallo, 
In der Aktuellen Pcgh wird ja der aufbau eines servers beschrieben. 
Aber was bringt mir eig son Server?
Ist ein Server nicht ein ganz normaler Pc?
Kann man den sich nicht auch selbst bauen?
Habt ihr ideen was ich mit dem Server machen kann.


----------



## Crenshaw (10. September 2011)

Wie wärs wenn du den Artikel lesen würdest?


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Ist glaub ich ne gute idee ist
Mir gerade aufgefallen.


----------



## Crenshaw (10. September 2011)

Bitte


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

....


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2011)

Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Aber was bringt mir eig son Server?


Das, wozu du einen Server zusammenbaust, man schraubt ja keinen Server zusammen, nur um einen Server rumstehen zu haben. Mögliche Einsatzzwecke sind unter Anderem: Fileserver, Druckserver, Router, Firewall, Proxy, Webserver, Mailserver, DHCP-Server, FTP-Server, IRC-Server oder ein Gameserver.


> Ist ein Server nicht ein ganz normaler Pc?


Generell ja. Allerdings unterscheidet sich ein Server - natürlich je nach Einsatzzweck - mitunter erheblich von einem normalen PC. Meine beiden Server haben beispielsweise keinen Monitor, keine Eingabegeräte und keine optischen Laufwerke. Die installierte Software ist normalerweise ebenfalls eine andere als bei einem normalen PC (meine Kisten haben keine grafische Oberfläche). Aber man kann umgekehrt jeden normalen Rechner durchaus auch als Server laufen lassen - der Begriff "Server" wird sehr oft fälschlicherweise mit spezieller Hardware verbunden. Mein erster Web- und IRC-Server lief beispielsweise mit WindowsXP.


> Kann man den sich nicht auch selbst bauen?


Wenn man einen PC zusammenbauen kann, kann man auch einen Server zusammenbauen, da gibt es keinen Unterschied.


> Habt ihr ideen was ich mit dem Server machen kann.


Das hängt davon ab, wozu du einen Server brauchst, ansonsten siehe oben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Joel-92 (10. September 2011)

oh man 

Klar ist so ein kleiner Home-Server ein ganz normaler stromsparender PC.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Danke jimini.
Wenn man einen Server hat braucht man keine Monatliche gebühr an Anbieter Zahlen oder?


----------



## derP4computer (10. September 2011)

Sollte man nicht eigentlich Host dazu sagen?
Und auf dem Host läuft dann die Server Software.
Z.B. Apache

anyway ................ in der neuen pcgh steht das drinn?
afk ................... Tankstelle ..........Kiosk ...............


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2011)

Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Danke jimini.
> Wenn man einen Server hat braucht man keine Monatliche gebühr an Anbieter Zahlen oder?


 
Sofern der bei dir steht und dir gehört, dann natürlich nicht. Es gibt natürlich noch gehostete Server, die stehen dann bei einem Anbieter und kosten monatlich einen bestimmten Betrag. Dafür muss man sich beispielsweise nicht um die Hardware kümmern und die Anbindung ist deutlich schneller als alles, was man privat bekommen kann. Es gibt aber z.B. auch Hoster, bei denen man seinen eigenen Server unterbringen kann.
Aber im Falle eines Homeservers, wie es hier wahrscheinlich gemeint ist, kostet die Kiste nur in der Anschaffung der Hardware plus Strom und Internetanbindung.

@ derP4computer: "Host" ist korrekt, "Server" kann man aber auch sagen, damit weiß eigentlich jeder, was gemeint ist. Ein Server(-Programm) ist immer etwas, was einen Dienst bereitstellt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Ist der Strompreis dafür denn teuer man braucht da ja keine High end Hardware und somit kein 1000 Watt netzteil.


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2011)

Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Ist der Strompreis dafür denn teuer man braucht da ja keine High end Hardware und somit kein 1000 Watt netzteil.


 
Das kannst du ganz gut selber ausrechnen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, müsste der Term wie folgt lauten:
(8760 Stunden pro Jahr x Verbrauch in Watt) x Strompreis.
Ein System, welches ein Jahr lang läuft und 50 Watt aus der Steckdose zieht, würde so bei 22 Cent pro Kilowattstunde Stromkosten in Höhe von 96,36 € nach sich ziehen. Generell ist es aber, wie du völlig richtig schreibst, sehr sinnvoll, beim Neukauf der Hardware für ein solches System auf stromsparende Hardware zu achten - jedes Watt kostet pro Jahr rund 2 €.

MfG Jimini


----------



## derP4computer (10. September 2011)

*1 kW x 0,20 Euro = 0,20 Euro/h*
24/7 ............... macht nach Adam Riese ?
Self made Mathe ....


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Ok danke dann werd ich mir das wohl nochmal überlegen müssen mit dem Server ich weiß nicht ob meine Eltern so erfreut über 100€ zusätzliche Stromkosten meinen 850Watt Pc noch eingerechnet. 

Ps. Ist es eigentlich Filesharing wenn man mit Freunden Musik und Filme über einen ftp Server Tauscht und wie lange dauert das Hoch und Downloaden von Dateien(größeren)


----------



## derP4computer (10. September 2011)

> Ps. Ist es eigentlich Filesharing wenn man mit Freunden Musik und Filme  über einen ftp Server Tauscht und wie lange dauert das Hoch und  Downloaden von Dateien(größeren)


Wie lange dauert es, bis dich jemand anwaltlich abmahnt?


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2011)

Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Filesharing wenn man mit Freunden Musik und Filme über einen ftp Server Tauscht und wie lange dauert das Hoch und Downloaden von Dateien(größeren)


 
Streng genommen ist das Filesharing, dich wird allerdings kein Gericht der Welt dafür belangen, wenn es wirklich nur im Freundeskreis geschieht und du nicht Hunderten einen Zugang ermöglichst. Ebenso wird sowas den Strafverfolgungsbehörden nicht ohne Weiteres auffallen, so lange man sowas nicht herumposaunt. Man denke nur mal an die zig LAN-Parties, die jedes Jahr statt finden, wo unzählige Terabyte an Musik und Filmen verteilt werden.
Wie lange der Up- und Download dauert, hängt von der Anbindung der Teilnehmer ab. Ich habe einen Upstream von 2MBit, was 250 Kilobyte pro Sekunde entspricht. Eine Datei von einem Megabyte benötigt so also rund 4 Sekunden, bis sie hochgeladen ist. Mein Downstream beträgt 32MBit, dies entspricht 4 Megabyte pro Sekunde. Ein DVD-Image (4,7GB)) ist also in rund 20 Minuten heruntergeladen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (11. September 2011)

@Stromkosten: Für den Zweck täte es auch ne USB-Festplatte an nem halbwegs modernen Router. Je nach Datenumfang auch ein Flashpen. Wenn du keinen anständigen Router hast, ist die Anschaffung ähnlich teuer wie die eines sparsamen PCs als Server, aber zumindest die Stromosten sind fast geschenkt. (Mit Flashpen wird man da nichts von merken, ne drehende HDD saugt ihre paar Watt.)


----------



## Clawhammer (13. September 2011)

Ich könnte Thoeretisch einen Gameserver mit niedriger Spieler Anzahl eröffnen, Upstream 6,2MBit/s (700-750kb/s) und einen Download von 106MBit/s (~13.000kb/s)


----------

